# THIS MUSIC IS SO SAD!



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7WHvJzJpPY[/youtube]
IT'S SO SAD!!! Don't read the spoiler unless you completed 999 True Ending


Spoiler



I cried at the Sudoku Puzzle because of it. Meh, I'm very sensitive sometimes.














---
Don't reply: Man up, etc.
I feel that way, so be it.


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Jul 6, 2011)

spoiler alert?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry


----------



## updowners (Jul 6, 2011)

I expected the final super mega awesome song. It's not here in this thread.


----------



## Raika (Jul 6, 2011)

This is sad?

Ha.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 7, 2011)

Out of context it isn't sad.

But it is still fantastic. I love the 999 soundtrack, ESPECIALLY in context. It fits the game so fantastically well.


----------



## Icealote (Jul 7, 2011)

I like how gritty it sounds...

Some reason when I'm reminded of 999, I'm like Ergh! 

Anyways doesn't seem sad to me, it's more like when you learn a horrible truth.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not sad for me. Are you gay? You don't even sound like a boy for me. *unsure*


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sad for me


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2011)

sounds like some random background music that you would hear in silent hill
its not sad...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 7, 2011)

It's not sad. Eerie, but not sad. 



Spoiler



Maybe you just cried at Clover's death


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2011)

So let me get this straight. You just made a thread about a single VGM that you thought sounded sad, even when there are a multitude of Favorite BGM or Video Game Songs threads out there.

This does not warrant a thread.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 7, 2011)

i was like ..........no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






but didn't this one play at one of the endings?
but yeah the song is not really sad


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 7, 2011)

My opinion about this song is... not sad


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 11, 2011)

I changed it. Only because I got the True Ending and the picture of Akane crying + the song made me sob.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 12, 2011)

Go buy a copy of the game.

Also, if that song is that sad to you, Nier's soundtrack will make your head explode.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think it's sad at all, but it does up the intensity of the final puzzle and represent the emotions of the characters.  In fact, out of the whole game, I think that was the most well done part.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 12, 2011)

It's still not sad for me.


----------



## wasim (Jul 12, 2011)

i am gonna cry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JK


well...... this song sounds sad one to me


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

Narcissu would make you cry literal buckets then.
I should know, i wasted an entire tissue box even though i don't get affected too easily anymore >_>


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Narcissu isn't _that_ sad.
Neither is the Nier Soundtrack :|


----------



## machomuu (Jul 12, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> Narcissu isn't _that_ sad.
> Neither is the Nier Soundtrack :|


I don't really see how you find this sad, then.  It's not even meant to be sad.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have weird feelings, ok? 


Spoiler



MEH


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 12, 2011)

You forgot


----------

